# Sakura (Adult) vs Hinata (Adult)



## AdamWiz (Sep 11, 2017)

Try not to turn this into a pairing/character debate 
I felt like it's been a while since someone made a Sakura vs Hinata in the Battledome. 

*Location:* Sakura vs Shin
*Intent: *To kill
*Mindset*: IC
*Knowledge*: Full
*Restrictions/Stipulations:*

Hinata has rotation.
*Distance: *40 meters


----------



## hbcaptain (Sep 11, 2017)

A clear one sided fight in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## The_Conqueror (Sep 11, 2017)

Sakura fodderstomps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Monty Burns (Sep 11, 2017)

Boruto's mom wins. She's faster, can disable all of Sakura's Tenketsu, keep her at bay with the Gentle Fist, Vacuum Palm or Rotation and then finish her off with the 8 trigrams.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Sep 11, 2017)

hinata wins unless sakura immediately drops katsyuu on top of her

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## oiety (Sep 11, 2017)

Sakura wins low difficult unless Hinata has mastered her Hamura chakra or something.


----------



## King Ramirez (Sep 11, 2017)

Sakura stomps low diff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## King Ramirez (Sep 11, 2017)

Monty Burns said:


> Boruto's mom wins. She's faster, can disable all of Sakura's Tenketsu, keep her at bay with the Gentle Fist, Vacuum Palm or Rotation and then finish her off with the 8 trigrams.


Hinata faster than Sakura? Sarcasm at its best.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ultrafragor (Sep 11, 2017)

Since when does Sakura have speed feats?

Twin Lion Crumbling Attack hits Sakura and, unexpectedly, makes her body crumble away.

Even though Kishi kept her locked in the kitchen, it really seemed like Hinata got the same power up as Naruto and Sasuke did from Hagoromo. Hinata's chakra changed color and properties, then she had enough chakra to get Naruto back to his chakra mode after Toneri absorbed his chakra and exhausted him.

Nothing Sakura has shown would make her able to beat Hinata with Six Paths chakra.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hinata low diffs, she counters Sakura in every way, Sakura isn't tagging her.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Sep 11, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> Try not to turn this into a pairing/character debate
> I felt like it's been a while since someone made a Sakura vs Hinata in the Battledome.
> 
> *Location:* Sakura vs Shin
> ...



Seriously, part of the discussion of who wins and loses this battle is obviously going to be a character debate. But yes, the pairing shit doesn't belong here.


----------



## The Great One (Sep 11, 2017)

How many times we are going to have this thread? Sakura wins happy?


----------



## charles101 (Sep 11, 2017)

Is Hinata still capable of using Hamura's chakra? It'd be really helpful.


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Jackalinthebox (Sep 11, 2017)

Sakura punches the ground & Hinata gets sent flying from the shockwave like Team Rocket 

Hinata has next to no feats, and we all know Boruto isn't going to change that

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## AdamWiz (Sep 11, 2017)

charles101 said:


> Is Hinata still capable of using Hamura's chakra? It'd be really helpful.


A lot of people keep on asking this question.
Any Hyuga from the main branch naturally has Hamura's chakra. Hinata just happened to be at the right place on the right time and got some extra chakra from Hamura.

People keep on treating it like SM. It didn't make her faster, more durable, smarter nor did she get more stamina and sensory abilities. Yes, Hinata was able to recharge Naruto quickly with no sign of exhaustion but all it showcased was how big her chakra pool was.

So no, Hamura chakra is not special. Her striking ability is stronger but that's about it. She still lacks any defensive and long range ninjutsu.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## charles101 (Sep 11, 2017)

Well, after boost from Hagoromo, Sasuke and Naruto became way more powerful. It didn't just enlarged their chakra pool. Hinata got boost from Hagoromo's brother, so why it's so weird that people ask about it? I mean, didn't she attack Momoshiki offscreen and somehow survived this? It's weird for me, that's why I asked a question.


----------



## AdamWiz (Sep 11, 2017)

charles101 said:


> Well, after boost from Hagoromo, Sasuke and Naruto became way more powerful. It didn't just enlarged their chakra pool. Hinata got boost from Hagoromo's brother, so why it's so weird that people ask about it? I mean, didn't she attack Momoshiki offscreen and somehow survived this? It's weird for me, that's why I asked a question.


She didn't attack Momoshiki 
She tried to run after them but was one-shotted. Thankfully, Sakura saved her ass.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Raniero (Sep 11, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> long range ninjutsu.


What is air-palm? 



AdamWiz said:


> She didn't attack Momoshiki
> She tried to run after them but was one-shotted.


Where is this even coming from? The fight wasn't even shown.


----------



## Ultrafragor (Sep 11, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> A lot of people keep on asking this question.
> Any Hyuga from the main branch naturally has Hamura's chakra. Hinata just happened to be at the right place on the right time and got some extra chakra from Hamura.
> 
> People keep on treating it like SM. It didn't make her faster, more durable, smarter nor did she get more stamina and sensory abilities. Yes, Hinata was able to recharge Naruto quickly with no sign of exhaustion but all it showcased was how big her chakra pool was.
> ...



Now, why argue Hamura didn't give her anything special when the way that Hagoromo made Naruto and Sasuke's chakra pools bigger was by giving them his Six Paths chakra? You're basically arguing that Hamura himself did not have special chakra to give. Which would be weird since her chakra color, chakra volume, and chakra traits all changed after Hamura speaking to her.


----------



## AdamWiz (Sep 11, 2017)

Ultrafragor said:


> Now, why argue Hamura didn't give her anything special when the way that Hagoromo made Naruto and Sasuke's chakra pools bigger was by giving them his Six Paths chakra? You're basically arguing that Hamura himself did not have special chakra to give. Which would be weird since her chakra color, chakra volume, and chakra traits all changed after Hamura speaking to her


Because she didn't show any feat to suggest that she has anything like Six Paths Chakra, It took one hairgrab from Toneri to immobilize her.

It made her stronger only a little bit, but that's it really. We don't even know if Kishimoto approved of Hinata having Hamura's chakra since she showed no sign of keeping it.

Did it make her faster? more durable? more stamina? more strength? No.



Raniero said:


> Where is this even coming from? The fight wasn't even shown.


She tried to run after Naruto when he was kidnapped by Momoshiki and Kinshiki but she got heavily damaged. I don't know if Momoshiki oneshotted her or was it the explosion that did that to her.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Raniero (Sep 11, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> She tried to run after Naruto when he was kidnapped by Momoshiki and Kinshiki but she got heavily damaged. I don't know if Momoshiki oneshotted her or was it the explosion that did that to her.


How about you stop pulling shit from your ass and guess working, yeah?


----------



## AdamWiz (Sep 11, 2017)

Raniero said:


> How about you stop pulling shit from your ass and guess working, yeah?


Lmao
Just incase you don't speak spanish, here's the translation
"ella trató de luchar contra el enemigo"
_She tried to fight the enemy_


----------



## Raniero (Sep 11, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> -snip-
> Just incase you don't speak spanish, here's the translation
> "ella trató de luchar contra el enemigo"
> _She tried to fight the enemy_


Because that somehow supports this statement 


> She didn't attack Momoshiki
> She tried to run after them but was one-shotted.


Don't turn your lack of reading comprehension on me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AdamWiz (Sep 11, 2017)

Raniero said:


> Because that somehow supports this statement
> 
> Don't turn your lack of reading comprehension on me.


That doesn't change the fact that she got fodderized by the enemy with negative difficulty.


----------



## Raniero (Sep 11, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> That doesn't change the fact that she got fodderized by the enemy with negative difficulty.


Doesn't change the fact you can't read. Anyway:
>stating what happened in a fight we didn't even see

Regardless, Sakura isn't touching Monoshiki either, so it's a useless statement.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Ultrafragor (Sep 11, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> Because she didn't show any feat to suggest that she has anything like Six Paths Chakra, It took one hairgrab from Toneri to immobilize her.
> 
> It made her stronger only a little bit, but that's it really. We don't even know if Kishimoto approved of Hinata having Hamura's chakra since she showed no sign of keeping it.
> 
> Did it make her faster? more durable? more stamina? more strength? No.



Since we didn't see it, it doesn't exist?

Can you show me where Sakura managed to land a blow on someone actually skilled in taijutsu? Someone skilled in anything, actually?

Oh, but she's gonna tag Hinata no problem. With that wealth of hand-to-hand combat ability.

That we've never seen.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## AdamWiz (Sep 11, 2017)

Ultrafragor said:


> Since we didn't see it, it doesn't exist?
> 
> Can you show me where Sakura managed to land a blow on someone actually skilled in taijutsu? Someone skilled in anything, actually?
> 
> ...


Yes.

With full knowledge, Sakura wouldn't engage Hinata in cqc.

Hinata beats Sakura in taijutsu, while Sakura takes the rest.


----------



## Ultrafragor (Sep 11, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> Yes.
> 
> With full knowledge, Sakura wouldn't engage Hinata in cqc.
> 
> Hinata beats Sakura in taijutsu, while Sakura takes the rest.



The rest of what? Punching is all Sakara's got.


----------



## UchiSarada (Sep 11, 2017)

Sakura has not lost her combat skills, but Hinata doesn't fight anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AdamWiz (Sep 11, 2017)

Ultrafragor said:


> The rest of what? Punching is all Sakara's got.


Ninjutsu (tie), Genjutsu, Stamina, Speed and Strength 

She's got a boss summon, chakra scalpels and an external chakra source that can reopen her chakra points at any given time. She pales in comparison to her teammates, but she's impressive nonetheless.

All Hinata has is her clan's taijutsu, but what else? Other than the air palm and twin lion fist, she doesn't have anything else that puts her in Sakura's level.

Come on now, It's pretty obvious that Sakura is much more skilled.
Sakura will not have much trouble tagging someone that trips over a rock.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## charles101 (Sep 11, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> That doesn't change the fact that she got fodderized by the enemy with negative difficulty.



My point was something like "Momoshiki doesn't screw around and if someone attacked him (like she did), he wouldn't stop her with some D-class jutsu but rather pull out something what would turn this someone into dust and walk away, yet afterwards, we saw her just unconscious with some scratches - and it's hard for me to believe that ordinary Jonin would take any Momoshiki's attack like that". 

That's why I asked about Hamura's chakra. This scene would actually have sense if she managed to protect herself using this, because rationally thinking, imo she shouldn't be able to survive Momoshiki's attack by herself.


----------



## AdamWiz (Sep 11, 2017)

charles101 said:


> My point was something like "Momoshiki doesn't screw around and if someone attacked him (like she did), he wouldn't stop her with some D-class jutsu but rather pull out something what would turn this someone into dust and walk away, yet afterwards, we saw her just unconscious with some scratches - and it's hard for me to believe that ordinary Jonin would take any Momoshiki's attack like that".


She was bedridden


----------



## charles101 (Sep 11, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> She was bedridden



I'm talking about actual wounds.


----------



## AdamWiz (Sep 11, 2017)

charles101 said:


> I'm talking about actual wounds.


Sakura was healing her at that time, probably already healed most of Hinata's wounds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Sep 11, 2017)

Hinata didnt show any skill to dominate Sakura or any resillience to keep up with her brute force.

I like Hinata much more than Sakura.. but due to feats and portrayal this is a low diff fight for sakura.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ultrafragor (Sep 11, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> an external chakra source that can reopen her chakra points at any given time.



Oh, they can have other people's feats?

Then Sakura gets a juken jab to the head and instantly dies.


----------



## AdamWiz (Sep 11, 2017)

Ultrafragor said:


> Oh, they can have other people's feats?
> 
> Then Sakura gets a juken jab to the head and instantly dies.


Hinata can't seal an external chakra source. 
That is if Hinata can tag Sakura anyway


----------



## Ultrafragor (Sep 11, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> Hinata can't seal an external chakra source.
> That is if Hinata can tag Sakura anyway



.....that's not even what I said. Can you read?


----------



## AdamWiz (Sep 11, 2017)

Ultrafragor said:


> .....that's not even what I said. Can you read?


I get what you're saying.

You see, Byakogou is a second chakra source. It's a theory but, it's possible that Sakura can use it in order to replenish her chakra reserves.


----------



## Zef (Sep 11, 2017)

Not even gonna bother reading through this thread, or I'll pop a blood vessel in my head.

Sakura medium diff, and that's being generous.

@AdamWiz

Honest question. Why you make this?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## AdamWiz (Sep 11, 2017)

Zef said:


> Not even gonna bother reading through this thread, or I'll pop a blood vessel in my head.
> 
> Sakura medium diff, and that's being generous.
> 
> ...


Thought it would be interesting


----------



## Zef (Sep 11, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> Thought it would be interesting


Shame 



How many posts did it take before Hamura chakra was mentioned?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## AdamWiz (Sep 11, 2017)

Zef said:


> Shame
> 
> 
> 
> How many posts did it take before Hamura chakra was mentioned?


6

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zef (Sep 11, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> 6


At least it wasn't the first reply.

There's progress.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mithos (Sep 11, 2017)

Sakura wins without needing Katsuyu or Byakugou. 

Nothing puts Hinata on Sakura's level, and one hit is all it takes. Worse for Hinata, Sakura can devastate the landscape - and Hinata along with it - by smashing the ground. Sooner or later, Sakura will land that blow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tae (Sep 11, 2017)

hmm.... I think Sakura could pull out a win, but it might take a while. And she certainly wouldn't walk away unscathed.


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 14, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> Yes.
> 
> With full knowledge, Sakura wouldn't engage Hinata in cqc.
> 
> Hinata beats Sakura in taijutsu, while Sakura takes the rest.


Hinata aka retired chunin/house wife beats sakura aka hokage suitor/5 stars in taijutsu along side sasuke kun and 2 stars above naruto in taijutsu how exactly? 
OT: an unholy stomp,she gets stomped before she can do anything.they are not in the same universe skill/power/ability wise..
Adam why you make this thread,giving wishful thinkers a voice


----------



## The Mathemagician (Sep 15, 2017)

Sakura wins low diff.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 15, 2017)

Funny how, Sakuradards speak about super overshadowed time skip experience and powers that Sakura got, and begin to whine when someone mentions powerup from Hagoromo's own Demigod brother. But Hinata doesn't even need it, she is taijutsu specialist although not best one but far more than enough to deal with someone who can only do "Hulk smash" "Hulk will fall on you".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1 | Disagree 2 | Optimistic 3


----------



## AdamWiz (Sep 15, 2017)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> Funny how, Sakuradards speak about super overshadowed time skip experience and powers that Sakura got, and begin to whine when someone mentions powerup from Hagoromo's own Demigod brother. But Hinata doesn't even need it, she is taijutsu specialist although not best one but far more than enough to deal with someone who can only do "Hulk smash" "Hulk will fall on you".


Hinata is a mediocre kunoichi. Mediocre speed, mediocre stamina, mediocre intelligence and mediocre strength.

You keep on mentioning Hinata's taijutsu skills but ignore how basic she is in other departments, departments that Sakura far outclasses her in.


Doc Mindstorm said:


> powerup from Hagoromo's own Demigod brother


Powerup? You mean extra chakra? Because the only thing it did for Hinata is make her attacks stronger. It didn't give her anything new.
I mean, so much for Hagoromo's own demigod brother's powerup when she couldn't defeat any of the puppets instantly like Sakura.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 15, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> Hinata is a mediocre kunoichi. Mediocre speed, mediocre stamina, mediocre intelligence and mediocre strength.


Just like how Sakura mediocre at speed, intelligence, stamina and has somewhat higher intelligence but definatly not battle wise considering how she fights. 


AdamWiz said:


> You keep on mentioning Hinata's taijutsu skills but ignore how basic she is in other departments, departments that Sakura far outclasses her in.


Oh come on did you even check their stats?! They are on comparable level - and if you go by manga feat Gentle fist is overkill for Sakura.


AdamWiz said:


> Powerup? You mean extra chakra? Because the only thing it did for Hinata is make her attacks stronger. It didn't give her anything new.


Lol they how you nimrods claim that Sakura magically surpassed Tsunade?!  What time gave to Sakura?!Because, "It didn't give her anything new."



AdamWiz said:


> I mean, so much for Hagoromo's own demigod brother's powerup when she couldn't defeat any of the puppets instantly like Sakura.


Doing something instantly to puppets does not mean Sakura can win over Hinata. Gentle fist oriented against shinobi not their tools.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## AdamWiz (Sep 15, 2017)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> Sakura mediocre at speed


above average, actually. It's been proven multiple times and you know it.


Doc Mindstorm said:


> intelligence


?????? Stop trolling lmao


Doc Mindstorm said:


> stamina


Hinata already tripped over a rock due to exhaustion while Sakura didn't show any sign of exhaustion. Even after almost passing out from transferring too much chakra to Obito, she still had enough stamina to dodge Kaguya's Bijuu arm and follow Kakashi's plan & punch her.

And all of that was after she healed the entire shinobi alliance by herself using remote healing.
Something that exhausted even Tsunade, someone with Uzumaki genes.



Doc Mindstorm said:


> but definatly not battle wise considering how she fights.


Sakura does have a higher intelligence in everything, including combat when compared to Hinata.

She was already reading Sasori's complex finger movements, helping her dodge the iron sand WITHOUT Chiyo's assistance.

Does she pale in comparison to Shikamaru or Sasuke when it comes to battle smarts? Of course. Is she bad at it though? Of course not.


Doc Mindstorm said:


> Oh come on did you even check their stats?! They are on comparable level


That was beginning of Shippuden. Sakura had a total of 26 points while Hinata only had 21.5

Hinata showed little improvement to her abilities during the war other than 64 palms, which gives her a 5 in taijutsu. The rest is the same.

Sakura was already considered kage level by many as soon as she activated Byakogou.

The power level difference is clear, Sakura became a Jonin at the age of 19 while Hinata is a retired Chunin.


Doc Mindstorm said:


> Lol they how you nimrods claim that Sakura magically surpassed Tsunade?!


You keep on mumbling about how Tsunade has "more experience". Sakura herself has enough experience to compare to Tsunade, that has already been settled.

Adult Sakura >= Tsunade.


Doc Mindstorm said:


> What time gave to Sakura?!Because, "It didn't give her anything new."


Stop treating strong chakra like its sage mode. Can you give me one feat that Hinata has shown us to prove that the so called "powerup" actually made her stronger?


Doc Mindstorm said:


> Doing something instantly to puppets does not mean Sakura can win over Hinata. Gentle fist oriented against shinobi not their tools


Why didn't she used her rikudo-enhanced air palm? Or her enhanced twin lion fisf? or her rotation that she doesn't have?

Oh wait..

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 15, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> above average, actually. It's been proven multiple times and you know it.


You fillers does not count and DB says there 0.5 difference if Hinata has it mediocre than Sakura does so.


AdamWiz said:


> ?????? Stop trolling lmao


Says guy with filler sig.


AdamWiz said:


> Hinata already tripped over a rock due to exhaustion while Sakura didn't show any sign of exhaustion. Even after almost passing out from transferring too much chakra to Obito, she still had enough stamina to dodge Kaguya's Bijuu arm and follow Kakashi's plan & punch her.


Hinata also was fighting at war while Sakura was playing medic doing useless vivisection on zetsus and having kill count of Neji impostor, so her being exhausted is nothing to be ashamed of. It's not like Sakura live long enough to exhaust Hinata either.


AdamWiz said:


> And all of that was after she healed the entire shinobi alliance by herself using remote healing.
> Something that exhausted even Tsunade, someone with Uzumaki genes.


Which utter bs, pis and plothole to make Sakura near Sasuke and Naruto so she ends up in with team 7 against Kaguya, in her place Tsunade would have been way more useful.



AdamWiz said:


> Sakura does have a higher intelligence in everything, including combat when compared to Hinata.


To bad that does not stop her getting beaten by Omoi.



AdamWiz said:


> She was already reading Sasori's complex finger movements, helping her dodge the iron sand WITHOUT Chiyo's assistance.


Still get's punched by Omoi.



AdamWiz said:


> Does she pale in comparison to Shikamaru or Sasuke when it comes to battle smarts? Of course. Is she bad at it though? Of course not.


Lol and then you say that I am trolling.



AdamWiz said:


> That was beginning of Shippuden. Sakura had a total of 26 points while Hinata only had 21.5


Which is within margin Naruto only had 14.5 against Neji's  21 and Gaara's 20 when he beat them. 



AdamWiz said:


> Hinata showed little improvement to her abilities during the war other than 64 palms, which gives her a 5 in taijutsu. The rest is the same.


Sakura showed little improvement to her abilities during the war other than Byakugo, which gives her a 5 in stamina. The rest is the same.



AdamWiz said:


> Sakura was already considered kage level by many as soon as she activated Byakogou.


 



AdamWiz said:


> The power level difference is clear, Sakura became a Jonin at the age of 19 while Hinata is a retired Chunin.


And Naruto and Sasuke are genins.



AdamWiz said:


> You keep on mumbling about how Tsunade has "more experience". Sakura herself has enough experience to compare to Tsunade, that has already been settled.
> 
> Adult Sakura >= Tsunade.


Filler man to the rescue. Hinata also got Hamura chakra - so it's also settled she neg diffs Sakura.



AdamWiz said:


> Stop treating strong chakra like its sage mode. Can you give me one feat that Hinata has shown us to prove that the so called "powerup" actually made her stronger?


Thing is I don't need that either Hinata is better tajutsu user and Sakura fights in taijutsu(well it's more nintaijutsu but anyways) she loses.



AdamWiz said:


> Why didn't she used her rikudo-enhanced air palm? Or her enhanced twin lion fisf? or her rotation that she doesn't have?
> 
> Oh wait..


Why didn't Sakura use her lifting strength or enormous chakra or better medic nin to surpass Tsunade?!

Oh wait.....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2017)

As much as I love Hinata, Sakura is a Sannin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daio (Sep 15, 2017)

Hinata has tits, Sakura doesn't. Hinata wins.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 15, 2017)

You mean Had Tits

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 2


----------



## AdamWiz (Sep 15, 2017)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> You fillers does not count and DB says there 0.5 difference if Hinata has it mediocre than Sakura does so.


What filler? I'm talking about canon feats. Like I said, these stats are from beginning of shippuden. Adult Sakura >>> BoS Sakura


Doc Mindstorm said:


> Says guy with filler sig.


What does that have to do with anything?


Doc Mindstorm said:


> Hinata also was fighting at war while Sakura was playing medic doing useless vivisection on zetsus and having kill count of Neji impostor, so her being exhausted is nothing to be ashamed of. It's not like Sakura live long enough to exhaust Hinata either.


Stop trolling, seriously. Sakura healing shinobis was more than what Hinata has done in the entire war. Also, the 'useless vivisection on zetsus' was actually her figuring out zetsu's mysterious transformation technique, helping the alliance.
I'm guessing Hinata was already exhausted a long time ago since she was almost killed by three zetsus. Anyway, what Sakura did the war is more than what Hinata has done. Sakura was already almost out of chakra when she was performing CPR on Naruto, yet she still didn't show any sign of exhaustion. Hinata with Naruto's Kyuubi cloak was already bedridden.


Doc Mindstorm said:


> Which utter bs, pis and plothole to make Sakura near Sasuke and Naruto so she ends up in with team 7 against Kaguya, in her place Tsunade would have been way more useful.


By plot hole you mean something that does not help you argument, I'm guessing?


Doc Mindstorm said:


> To bad that does not stop her getting beaten by Omoi.


I noticed that's the only thing you keep on mentioning.
"Sakura is a great healer"
She got beat by Omoi
"Sakura is strong"
She got beat by Omoi
"Sakura is useful"
She got beat by Omoi

Seriously is that the only thing you can come up with? She was focused on Karui anyway.



Doc Mindstorm said:


> Still get's punched by Omoi.


Still using the same argument? We're talking about *Adult Sakura*, someone who is so far above Omoi's level.



Doc Mindstorm said:


> Lol and then you say that I am trolling.


I can't take you seriously.


Doc Mindstorm said:


> Which is within margin Naruto only had 14.5 against Neji's 21 and Gaara's 20 when he beat them.


Because he's a Jinchuuriki. All the stats in the databook are without the enhancements (chakra enhanced, bijuu enhanced, etc..) So of course Pt1 Neji and Pt1 Gaara would have higher stats than Pt1 because their base forms were >>> base Pt1 Naruto.

Now when Naruto uses Kurama's chakra in order to beat them, that's another story.
Invalid example, next..


Doc Mindstorm said:


> Sakura showed little improvement to her abilities during the war other than Byakugo, which gives her a 5 in stamina. The rest is the same.


LOL
Strength? Intelligence? Speed? *No improvement?*
By the way, I'm talking about Sakura as an Adult. If you really want to convince me that Sakura, out of all people, did not improve then you are nothing but a troll.
The "I have no arguments so Imma use a picture"


Doc Mindstorm said:


> And Naruto and Sasuke are genins.


And? Naruto did not take the Chunin Exams and Sasuke was not part of the leaf village at that time. That's a completely different case, stop trying to change the subject.


Doc Mindstorm said:


> Filler man to the rescue. Hinata also got Hamura chakra - so it's also settled she neg diffs Sakura.


See what I mean? It's hard to take you seriously.


Doc Mindstorm said:


> Thing is I don't need that either Hinata is better tajutsu user and Sakura fights in taijutsu(well it's more nintaijutsu but anyways) she loses.


We're gonna ignore Sakura's boss summon and her ground punches? Sakura is not bad at taijutsu by the way.



Doc Mindstorm said:


> Why didn't Sakura use her lifting strength or enormous chakra or better medic nin to surpass Tsunade?!
> 
> Oh wait.....


Because she already surpassed Tsunade.
She already mastered Byakogou at the age of 17 and had more raw power. Enormous chakra? Tsunade does not have enormous chakra reserves.

Are you still gonna be triggered over every single thing Sakura has accomplished? Jeez.
Also, how about you stop changing the subject from "Who can beat who" to "Sakura did not surpass Tsunade". I guess since you didn't have any feats to back your claims up that Hinata is this oh so powerful goddess you decided to start talking about Tsunade.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 15, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> snip


Man think what ever you want it's not like I am bound to change your obviously flawed opinion. You created thread asking about results, if you so adamant about result why the heck you even created tread?! To reassure yourself? I already posted why Hinata wins. Your goal post moving with each post and drifting further away while turning discussion into endurance stand. This kind of moves were funny when you only regged on the site but it's already tiresome. For the future do not created battle threads you are yourself sure of it's kinda douche move. And learn address fact instead of juggling your self catered opinion.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## AdamWiz (Sep 15, 2017)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> Man think what ever you want it's not like I am bound to change your obviously flawed opinion. You created thread asking about results, if you so adamant about result why the heck you even created tread?! To reassure yourself? I already posted why Hinata wins. Your goal post moving with each post and drifting further away while turning discussion into endurance stand. This kind of moves were funny when you only regged on the site but it's already tiresome. For the future do not created battle threads you are yourself sure of it's kinda douche move. And learn address fact instead of juggling your self catered opinion.


It was nice disproving you. Have a wonderful day!

Click the "ignore" button if you don't want to see my posts.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Serene Grace (Sep 15, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> Tsunade does not have enormous chakra reserves.


She does my ninja.

She had enough chakra to heal every single villager during the Pain assault(there were about 20, 000), and even more chakra to use her creation rebirth to protect everyone from ST.

Had enough chakra to keep up Byakugou for almost an entire day against Madara, then was still able to power Onoki's Jinton cube  scale where it was capable of eradicating 25 V3 Susanoo's simultaneously

She's also a Senju, of which were known for their raw power and high/powerful chakra

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AdamWiz (Sep 16, 2017)

Serene Grace said:


> She does my ninja.
> 
> She had enough chakra to heal every single villager during the Pain assault(there were about 20, 000), and even more chakra to use her creation rebirth to protect everyone from ST.
> 
> ...


She does have a considerable amount but I wouldn't say enormous.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 17, 2017)

Hinata wins.



AdamWiz said:


> A lot of people keep on asking this question.
> Any Hyuga from the main branch naturally has Hamura's chakra. Hinata just happened to be at the right place on the right time and got some extra chakra from Hamura.
> 
> People keep on treating it like SM. It didn't make her faster, more durable, smarter nor did she get more stamina and sensory abilities. Yes, Hinata was able to recharge Naruto quickly with no sign of exhaustion but all it showcased was how big her chakra pool was.
> ...



Watch the movie again. 

Hamura's chakra clearly gave her an amp.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AdamWiz (Sep 17, 2017)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Hamura's chakra clearly gave her an amp


Like what? A Stronger striking ability? Unless it made her faster and stuff, it's really irrelevant. Does she even still have it?


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 17, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> Like what? A Stronger striking ability? Unless it made her faster and stuff, it's really irrelevant. Does she even still have it?


Lol even this isn't confirmed
The only striking attempt she made with the new colored lion fists failed miserably


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 17, 2017)

Sakura one shots

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 17, 2017)

Hinata gets her head punched off until she gets new feats.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 18, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> Like what? A Stronger striking ability? Unless it made her faster and stuff, it's really irrelevant. Does she even still have it?



It is still an amp, he attacks became stronger and anything which would improve with superior chakra quality would naturally improve too.


----------



## I Blue I (Sep 19, 2017)

Maybe if Hamura's chakra actually gave Hinata a meaningful boost, she wouldn't have been put in the dirt by Momoshiki and Kinshiki off-panel with no struggle. Has Hinata ever been portrayed as strong or capable in any combat scenario? Throttled by Neji, slaughtered by Pein, cornered by Zetsu clones, barely managed to pull off her 64 palms technique against a Juubi spawn. Got put in the hospital as per usual after getting clowned off-screen by Momoshiki, while her contemporaries are shown being competent and useful (Sakura, Shikamaru, Temari, etc.). Is incompetent to the point where she asks other people what's going on and needs to be told to use her telescopic vision. Needs to be told to keep her eyes on the enemy and trips over rocks. The girl is a trash level shinobi. I don't know why this needs to be discussed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Crow (Sep 19, 2017)

Sakura shits on Hinata. She literally can just stomp, break the ground under Hinata's feet, and drop 100% Katsuyu on her housewife ass. GTFOH with this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 19, 2017)

I Blue I said:


> Maybe if Hamura's chakra actually gave Hinata a meaningful boost, she wouldn't have been put in the dirt by Momoshiki



You mean the 2 people that Hamura's super powerful mother feared?


----------



## I Blue I (Sep 19, 2017)

We saw how much Hagoromo's boost elevated Naruto and Sasuke. Obviously Hamura's isn't comparable in any way. If it were, maybe she could have mounted at least a shred of resistance like the kage were able to. Hinata has literally zero hype despite receiving his chakra, and isn't relevant in any discussion pertaining to power or battle. This incredible new power some posters think she has is never mentioned or considered by any of the characters in-universe. What we do know is that Hinata has historically been a nonfactor in every combat scenario we've seen her in, and that the rest of her peers went on to become Jonin while she never went beyond chunin rank, instead prioritizing being a homemaker. Literally nothing should put her beyond the level she showed in the war arc (slightly above the level you would expect your average fodder foot-soldier to be on).


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 19, 2017)

I Blue I said:


> We saw how much Hagoromo's boost elevated Naruto and Sasuke. Obviously Hamura's isn't comparable in any way. If it were, maybe she could have mounted at least a shred of resistance like the kage were able to. Hinata has literally zero hype despite receiving his chakra, and isn't relevant in any discussion pertaining to power or battle. This incredible new power some posters think she has is never mentioned or considered by any of the characters in-universe. What we do know is that Hinata has historically been a nonfactor in every combat scenario we've seen her in, and that the rest of her peers went on to become Jonin while she never went beyond chunin rank, instead prioritizing being a homemaker. Literally nothing should put her beyond the level she showed in the war arc (slightly above the level you would expect your average fodder foot-soldier to be on).



The Kage couldn't do much. Sasuke's presence helped, a lot. Then it ended up being Naruto and Sasuke taking on Momo. Like you said, her fight with them was off-panel. We don't know what sort of resistance she put up. Probably the same as the Kage would if Naruto/Sasuke weren't present.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 20, 2017)

Man, I'm seeing just a lot of character bashing of either Sakura or Hinata, ignoring feats and general bad debating there. It all comes down to if Hinata did master Hamura's chakra or not. Since like it or not, she _did_ receive a power boost to the point of having chakra reserves comparable to Naruto's at the very least. And as others pointed out, she did manage to survive against Momoshiki and Kinshiki while trying to rescue Naruto (she was hospitalized, but at least she wasn't vaped or outright killed). Plus during the canon novels, Hinata does have feats of knocking out shinobi with a single tap. 

But as for right now? Sakura most likely wins. She has the better feats and showings, and general better portrayal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## genii96 (Sep 20, 2017)

CQC,hinata wins

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## The_Conqueror (Sep 20, 2017)

Hinata wins low diff 
Hyugas were considered the strongest and hinata is one of them before she turned uzumaki. So yeah she anahilates sakura 

But after turning into uzumaki she is no longer hyuga so she is not the strongest. In that case sakura low diffs


----------



## AmitDS (Mar 20, 2018)

I watched the last. *Hinata wasn't given any power from Hamura. *When was she given a power up? Which scene? *All that movie showed is that as a Hyuga and someone of Hamura's blood she has the type of chakra required to affect the tenseigan *while Naruto, despite all his power, was not able to affect it. *That is what her Hamura chakra is, her chakra as a Hyuga descended from Hamura like Toneri's clan.* Hinata herself, despite having the type of chakra which was, in the words of Pokemon, super effective didn't have enough chakra and power to destroy it so she had to give her chakra to Naruto for the attack to work. *She even said in the movie she has Hamura's chakra too and that only someone of Hamura's blood can affect the tenseigan. If Hinata is Hamura 2.0 and stronger than Sasuke and Naruto then I'm pretty sure she'd be able to destroy the tenseigan and not just barely affect is like she did.*

I am pretty sure if she was more powerful than Naruto and Sasuke that we'd see it and she'd not need Naruto to destroy the tenseigan. Also if she was more powerful than the boys or even as powerful she'd do more in the Boruto movie, be invited to the meeting in Gaiden concerning the new threat and she'd be a target in the Boruto movie since she'd be a remnant of Kaguya's power.

*The animation for that movie ONLY showed her chakra purple so we don't even know if her chakra changed from her power up or it was an aesthetic choice by animators to resemble Sasuke and Naruto's team ups. *Furthermore people latch on to some scene where she gives Naruto his chakra back to show that she has more chakra than Sakura and even Naruto himself. *When Sakura healed him she took days and he was passed out. When Hinata gave him chakra he wasn't weak like that so obviously it wasn't the same situation. *How can you think that Hinata with no power up has more chakra than Tsunade, Sakura and even Naruto? *You do realise that this would mean that Hinata has so much chakra that she has more than God Naruto right? *No one knows how much chakra was lost and given and this movie was filler for the most part and didn't even make sense. Quite frankly this movie had a lot if discrepancies and it's really like filler since Kishi helped while That's probably why all that mess with the shadow clones happened in this movie. 

We see how God leveled she is in Gaiden, the Boruto movie and even the anime and manga. People are saying she was off paneled. Um but by that logic since she would have special Hamura chakra, her skirmish with them should be prioritized and if she has more chakra than Naruto then Kishi would have shown her encounter them. The fact that she was off paneled showed that she has no God power. She doesn’t have an upgrade, it’s just something her fans want to assume so they can overhype her more. She didn’t use anything on Toneri, she didn’t use anything on Momoshiki. She’s not some Hamura level ninja like Naruto and Sasuke are to their respective predecessors.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

